# التحفظ على ٣٢ مسيحياً فى المنيا بعد صلاتهم فى منزل !!!!



## Dona Nabil (4 أبريل 2009)

*التحفظ على ٣٢ مسيحياً فى المنيا بعد  صلاتهم فى منزل​ كتب   سعيد نافع    ٤/ ٤/ ٢٠٠٩ 
تحفظت أجهزة أمن المنيا، أمس، على ٣٢ مسيحياً بينهم ٢٠ سيدة، فى مركز شرطة سمالوط لأدائهم قداس صلاة تبريك داخل منزل مواطن يدعى بنيامين عطية لوينزى بعزبة دابوس التابعة لقرية العور دون الحصول على ترخيص.

وقال القمص داوود ناشد، وكيل مطرانية الأقباط الأرثوذكس بسمالوط، إنه تم عرض صاحب المنزل على النيابة العامة التى وجهت له تهمة إقامة شعائر دينية خارج الكنيسة دون ترخيص.

على صعيد آخر، نجحت أجهزة الأمن فى إنهاء النزاع الذى نشب بين مسيحيين ومسلمين فى قرية الطيبة، فى ٣ أكتوبر الماضى، بسبب مصادمات بين الطرفين أدت إلى مصرع شاب مسيحى يدعى يشوع جمال ناشد بطلق نارى، بسبب خلافات على شراء منزل بالقرية.
نقلا عن جريدة المصرى اليوم 

*


----------



## GogoRagheb (4 أبريل 2009)

ايييييييييه
نعم
دا لييييييه انشاء الله
عملوا البيت كنيسة ولا ايه
شكرا دونا للخبر​


----------



## fouad78 (4 أبريل 2009)

> *تهمة إقامة شعائر دينية خارج الكنيسة دون ترخيص.*


 
مش بيخجلوا من نفسهم لما يقولوا تهمة ربنا يرحم
شكرا يا دونا لنقل الخبر
الرب يكون بعون أبناؤه في كل مكان​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 أبريل 2009)

*ربنا يرحمنا من تخلفهم واضطهادهم


شكرا دونا علي الخبر الحزين​*


----------



## BITAR (5 أبريل 2009)

*طبعا بيعرفوا العالم كله*
*ان مصر ام الدنيا*
*فيها ناس متخلفين*
*رحمتك ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب*
*الصلاه اصبحت جريمه*
*مهما كان المكان الى اقاموا الصلاه به*
*حتى لو كان مكان تحت الانشاء لبناء كنيسة*
*نحن نصلى لله*
*ولا نرهب الناس ونفجرهم بعمليات ارهابيه*
*الى متى هذه الهمجيه البوليسيه تجاه الاقباط فى ام الدنيا والاخرة*​


----------



## لي شربل (5 أبريل 2009)

*الرب يباركك Dona ع ها الخبرية
لكن بتعجب لما يتحول البيت لملهى للحفلات لا يطبق 
قانون الطواريء لكن ما يجتمع مصلين ليباركوا اسم الرب 
تهمة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
لكن كيف أجهزة الأمن راح تواجه المجتمع بهي 
التهمة الخطيرة اوووف يا الله .........
تهمة كتيييييير قوية !!!!! إقامة شعائر دينية خارج الكنيسة دون ترخيص ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
الرب يرحمهم و يعينهم ع حالهم .
وملايين التبريكات على ٣٢ مسيحياً والغلبة لل ٢٠ سيدة
لأنم أستحقوا يتألمون بأسم الرب ويأخذونم إلى مجامع من أجل الشهادة للرب .
الرب يجعلنا مستحقين أن نشهد لأسمو المبارك .
الرب يبارك حياتك دونا ويبارك خدمتك الحلوة كتتتتتتتتييييير . *​


----------



## drmichaelkola (5 أبريل 2009)

هو احنا لما نعرف ان اخوتنا اخدوا بكة يبقى نزعل دول يا بختهم خدوا بركة مش عند حد فينا المسيح معاهم و يثبتهم


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (5 أبريل 2009)

*ربنا يرحمنا من التخلف والظلم ده
ميرسى ليكى يا دونا عالخبر
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## man4truth (5 أبريل 2009)

*يا قمة التعصب الاسلامى الارهابى
ادى الدوله اللى بيقولوا فيها حريه للعباده*


----------



## anosh (5 أبريل 2009)

*مش ممكن كل واحد يقف يصلى يلاقى ايد قبضت عليه و دخلته السجن 
ربنااااااااااااااااااا يرحمنا من الظلم ده 
اكيد الناس ديه نفسها اننا نخرس 
نفسها اننا نفضل عايشين العمر كله فى حالة رعب و خوف 
و عدم ايمان لحد مانفقد كل ايمان و عقيده جوانا 

يارب احنا ولادك مالناش غيرك 
ادينا انت الصبر و القوة و الايمان من عندك يارب

انت قولت من يمسكم يمس حدقة عينى 
حافظ علينا يارب و على كل شعبك 
امين  ​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (5 أبريل 2009)

*لا تعليق 

عمار يمصر ​*


----------



## ponponayah (5 أبريل 2009)

حتى الصلاة بقت تهمة يالهوى
ربنا يرحمممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم


----------



## kalimooo (6 أبريل 2009)

ربنا يحمي شعبه


----------



## christianbible5 (6 أبريل 2009)

*شكرا عالخبر*

*الرب معكم*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (7 أبريل 2009)

*يارب إرحمنا وإرحم جميع أولادك الضطهدين لأجل إسمك القدوس
شعبك وكنيستك يصرخون إليك
إررحمنا إرحمنا
شكرا لكى دونا على الخبر​*


----------



## اني بل (7 أبريل 2009)

شكرا" كثير يادونا ....على الخبر ، وربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## خاطى ونادم (7 أبريل 2009)

مش عارفة بصراحة اقول ايه
بس هى شكلها مشاكل طائفية متراكمة من فترة
ربنا يرحمنا ويساعدهم
شكراااااااااااااااا دونا على الخبر
ربنا يباركك​​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (12 أبريل 2009)

*القبض على 32 قبطياً بتهمة "الصلاة بدون ترخيص"!!*

القمص مكاري يونان ينتقد الأجهزة الأمنية بسبب القبض على 32 قبطياً بتهمة "الصلاة بدون ترخيص"!!      

كتب الأقباط الأحرار     
السبت, 11 أبريل 2009  
للتحميل إضغط هنا Right click , save target as 
http://ia331437.us.archive.org/0/items/FrMakaryOnSamaloutArrests/FrMakaryOnSamloutArrestsOf32.wmv


----------



## kalimooo (12 أبريل 2009)

*رد: القبض على 32 قبطياً بتهمة "الصلاة بدون ترخيص"!!*

شكرا على الخبر

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## maged18 (15 أبريل 2009)

ربنا يكون معاهم وينقذهم من التجربة دي ويثبت إيمانهم وشكرا علي كتبتك للخبر


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 يونيو 2009)

gogoragheb قال:


> ايييييييييه
> نعم
> دا لييييييه انشاء الله
> عملوا البيت كنيسة ولا ايه
> شكرا دونا للخبر​



*أهى تلاكيك والسلام يا  جوجو 
ميرسى على مشاركتك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 يونيو 2009)

fouad78 قال:


> مش بيخجلوا من نفسهم لما يقولوا تهمة ربنا يرحم
> شكرا يا دونا لنقل الخبر
> الرب يكون بعون أبناؤه في كل مكان​



*هى فى الحقيقه لو تهمه  تبقى تهمه مشرفه
شكرا لمشاركتك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 يونيو 2009)

mikel coco قال:


> *ربنا يرحمنا من تخلفهم واضطهادهم
> 
> 
> شكرا دونا علي الخبر الحزين​*


*
ميرسى يا مايكل على مشاركتك
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 يونيو 2009)

bitar قال:


> *طبعا بيعرفوا العالم كله*
> *ان مصر ام الدنيا*
> *فيها ناس متخلفين*
> *رحمتك ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب*
> ...



*هما لو يطولوا يلغوا الصلاه فى الكنايس كانوا عملوها يا بيتر
ربنا يرحمنا
شكرا لمشاركتك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 يونيو 2009)

لي شربل قال:


> *الرب يباركك dona ع ها الخبرية
> لكن بتعجب لما يتحول البيت لملهى للحفلات لا يطبق
> قانون الطواريء لكن ما يجتمع مصلين ليباركوا اسم الرب
> تهمة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



*عندك حق يا لى هى تهمه قويه لكن أكيييييد سبب بركة كبيره
ربنا يرحمنا
ميرسى على مشاركتك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 يونيو 2009)

drmichaelkola قال:


> هو احنا لما نعرف ان اخوتنا اخدوا بكة يبقى نزعل دول يا بختهم خدوا بركة مش عند حد فينا المسيح معاهم و يثبتهم



*عندك حق هى بركه كبيره
ميرسى على مشاركتك وربنا يباركك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 يونيو 2009)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> *ربنا يرحمنا من التخلف والظلم ده
> ميرسى ليكى يا دونا عالخبر
> ربنا يباركك​*



*ميرسى يا حبيبتى على مشاركتك
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 يونيو 2009)

man4truth قال:


> *يا قمة التعصب الاسلامى الارهابى
> ادى الدوله اللى بيقولوا فيها حريه للعباده*


*
لا حريات ايه بقى دى مجرد شعارات مش هنصدقها طول ما بنشوف حاجات زى دى
شكرا على مشاركتك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 يونيو 2009)

anosh قال:


> *مش ممكن كل واحد يقف يصلى يلاقى ايد قبضت عليه و دخلته السجن
> ربنااااااااااااااااااا يرحمنا من الظلم ده
> اكيد الناس ديه نفسها اننا نخرس
> نفسها اننا نفضل عايشين العمر كله فى حالة رعب و خوف
> ...



*أميين يا رب استمع واستجب
ميرسى يا حبيبتى على مشاركتك الجميله*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 يونيو 2009)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> *لا تعليق
> 
> عمار يمصر ​*



*عندك حق*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 يونيو 2009)

ponponayah قال:


> حتى الصلاة بقت تهمة يالهوى
> ربنا يرحمممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم



*صلاتنا بالنسبه ليهم تهمه لانها بتوجعهم
ميرسى يا حبيبتى على مشاركتك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 يونيو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> ربنا يحمي شعبه



*أمييييين​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 يونيو 2009)

christianbible5 قال:


> *شكرا عالخبر*
> 
> *الرب معكم*



*ميرسى على مشاركتك
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 يونيو 2009)

مارثا المصرية قال:


> *يارب إرحمنا وإرحم جميع أولادك الضطهدين لأجل إسمك القدوس
> شعبك وكنيستك يصرخون إليك
> إررحمنا إرحمنا
> شكرا لكى دونا على الخبر​*



أ*ميييييييييين
ميرسى يا حبيبتى على مشاركتك وربنا يباركك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 يونيو 2009)

joyful song قال:


> شكرا" كثير يادونا ....على الخبر ، وربنا يبارك حياتك



*ميرسى على مرورك
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 يونيو 2009)

خاطى ونادم قال:


> مش عارفة بصراحة اقول ايه
> بس هى شكلها مشاكل طائفية متراكمة من فترة
> ربنا يرحمنا ويساعدهم
> شكراااااااااااااااا دونا على الخبر
> ربنا يباركك​​



*شكرا على مشاركتك
ربنا معاكى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 يونيو 2009)

*رد: القبض على 32 قبطياً بتهمة "الصلاة بدون ترخيص"!!*



اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> القمص مكاري يونان ينتقد الأجهزة الأمنية بسبب القبض على 32 قبطياً بتهمة "الصلاة بدون ترخيص"!!
> 
> كتب الأقباط الأحرار
> السبت, 11 أبريل 2009
> ...



*شكرا على المتابعه
ربنا يعوضك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 يونيو 2009)

*رد: القبض على 32 قبطياً بتهمة "الصلاة بدون ترخيص"!!*



كليمو قال:


> شكرا على الخبر
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


*
ميرسى على مشاركتك يا كليمو
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 يونيو 2009)

maged18 قال:


> ربنا يكون معاهم وينقذهم من التجربة دي ويثبت إيمانهم وشكرا علي كتبتك للخبر



*ميررسى على مشاركتك ومرورك يا ماجد وربنا يباركك*


----------



## fadel66 (10 يونيو 2009)

ولسة يامة هانشوف............ربنا بهد القوى


----------



## fade57 (12 يونيو 2009)

سوف ياخذونكم الي الولاة والسلاطين والمجامع   يابختكم سوف تشهدون لاسم الرب امام الولاة
مثل الاية سيكون لكم في العالم ضيق لكن ثقو انا قد غلبت العالم
ربنا معاهم


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 يوليو 2009)

fadel66 قال:


> ولسة يامة هانشوف............ربنا بهد القوى









[/URL][/IMG]​


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 يوليو 2009)

fade57 قال:


> سوف ياخذونكم الي الولاة والسلاطين والمجامع   يابختكم سوف تشهدون لاسم الرب امام الولاة
> مثل الاية سيكون لكم في العالم ضيق لكن ثقو انا قد غلبت العالم
> ربنا معاهم








[/URL][/IMG]​


----------



## veronika (1 يوليو 2009)

خلاص الصلاه بقت تهمه يعاقب عليها القانون
يعني سايبين الناس اللي بتسرق البلد و بتعمل بلاوي
و جاييين يقبضوا على ناس بتصلي
بجد ربنا يرحمنا من التعصب الاعمى ده
و ربنا يساعد الناس اللي اتقبض عليهم و يقويهم
ميرسي يا دونا على الخبر
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 سبتمبر 2009)

veronika قال:


> خلاص الصلاه بقت تهمه يعاقب عليها القانون
> يعني سايبين الناس اللي بتسرق البلد و بتعمل بلاوي
> و جاييين يقبضوا على ناس بتصلي
> بجد ربنا يرحمنا من التعصب الاعمى ده
> ...



*للاسف بقت صلا تنا فى قائمة التهم بالنسبه لهم
ربنا يرحمنا
 ميرررسى يا  قمررررر  على المشاركه واسفه على التأخير فى الرد *


----------



## +إيرينى+ (23 سبتمبر 2009)

أمال لو كانت الصلاة بالميكرفون ولا عملنا فى الجنازات صوان و ستريو و 
صوت عالى 
كانوا عملوا ايه أنا مش عارفة 
نصيحة لما تيجى تصلى تبقى تصلى بصوت خــــــــــــــــــافــــــــــــــــــت 
شششششششششششششش​


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 سبتمبر 2009)

irini mahfouz قال:


> أمال لو كانت الصلاة بالميكرفون ولا عملنا فى الجنازات صوان و ستريو و
> صوت عالى
> كانوا عملوا ايه أنا مش عارفة
> نصيحة لما تيجى تصلى تبقى تصلى بصوت خــــــــــــــــــافــــــــــــــــــت
> شششششششششششششش​



*الموضوع مش حكاية صوت عالى ده مجرد مظهر من مظاهر كرههم لينا
ربنا يهديهم
ميرررسى على مشاركتك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 سبتمبر 2009)

king man قال:


> يارب إرحمنا وإرحم جميع أولادك الضطهدين لأجل إسمك القدوس



*امييييييين
ميرررسى على المشاركه​*


----------

